# Hi all



## longbow (Feb 8, 2015)

This is my first post, so apologies for any mistakes.
Firstly thanks to you all for all the advice and tips I've been able to glean of you over the last few years it's been very useful.
I'll be moving out later this year to my place near Castelo Branco And I do have a couple of questions
1, I'll be looking for a car, I know what I want and seen plenty for sale, I was wondering if in Portugal there is an organisation like the RAC ( in UK ) who for a charge will do a check on the vehicle both mechanical and legal.
2, I'm looking at installing some PV panels charging ExMoD deep cycle batteries has anybody experience of this system and in particular using emersion heater via a dump switch to give hot water


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think ACP do inspections etc: Automóvel Club de Portugal

To get an idea of car values you can go to standvirtual.com or standvirtual.pt

One car dealer you definitely need to avoid the plague because they're absolute scoundrels and who ripped me off for more than a grand are SevenSport - Carros Usados, Automoveis Usados em Coimbra

I should say I have no commercial interest in any of the above companies.


----------



## longbow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for that travelling-man I'll try them. It's not so much the mechanics and road worthiness as the different interpretations of the law, as I understand it in portugal both tyres on the same axle have to be of the same make which is different from here it that sort of thing, and the car I've decided on is old so if any modifications have been made are they legal etc


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to clock up 5 posts before you can send/receive PMs but once you've done that, feel free to send me a PM if you need the phone number of an English speaking member of ACP staff. 

As with most companies in PT, they tend not to answer emails.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

We have been looking into going full solar during the next year. Fred found a great site in the UK for information and it covers every aspect of renewable information have a look at the link below. 

Krystyna

Navitron Renewable Energy and Sustainability Forum - Index


----------



## longbow (Feb 8, 2015)

Travelling- man many thanks I most certainly will do that.
Jenna k thanks I'll check that site out,


----------

